# Do goats get depressed/mourn?



## genuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Last week we had to put down one of our kids. Since then her best buddy has been going off alone to graze, he only comes back to go into the barn and when in the stall he just lays around. He is the last to get up and come out, up to five minutes after the others. He used to run out to graze and run up to the barn whenever the others did. I took his temp (normal) and gave him some baking soda and electrolytes in case it was the heat or a belly thing. He is still acting the same except tonight he did actually come over with his other friend, but he's still not himself. They were a three goat clique of bottle babies and he and the one we lost came from the same farm. The other, Nibbler, would much rather spend time with us. I know I can't do anything to make him feel better, I just want to make sure he isn't getting sick or something.


----------



## elevan (Jul 21, 2011)

They do mourn loss.  I have a friend whose doe lost her kid shortly after it was born...the friend put the doe in with the bottle babies but she literally cried tears wanting her baby    With time they move past it, just like us humans...but I've seen mourning in all forms of warm blooded animals.

I've very sorry for your loss    and I hope your goat feels better soon.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Jul 22, 2011)

My nubian lost her first doeling this year. She got really miserable for about a week, would only eat on and off, etc. She started to act a little better, then I picked her up and took her home, and she seemed to perk up a lot in a different setting. This year she'll be a 2nd freshener, and hopefully she won't lose this kid.

So yeah, I say they do mourn, though there are a few (and I do mean few) who don't seem to. They'll cry for their kid or friend for a few hours, maybe a day and then be right back to normal.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

When our Daisy lost her buckling a few weeks ago, she kept running back to the kidding pen and crying for him, then would come over to me for some scratches-this went on for several days.  She seemed very sad.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe they do. We had a case of it this year when we sold one of our doe kids from a first time mama. She cried and walked the pasture looking for her kid for days.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it possible he could be ill?  Did you have to put the other goat down due to an illness?   I do believe animals can mourn and am not dismissing that thought at all - but I wouldn't ignore possible symptoms either.  I'd be sure to keep an eye on him.  If his appetite is down and he were here I'd likely give him a B shot - we burn up B vitamins when under stress, either physical or emotional, so it certainly won't hurt him and may help him perk up some.  And again, I'd keep a close eye on him.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Is it possible he could be ill?  Did you have to put the other goat down due to an illness?   I do believe animals can mourn and am not dismissing that thought at all - but I wouldn't ignore possible symptoms either.  I'd be sure to keep an eye on him.  If his appetite is down and he were here I'd likely give him a B shot - we burn up B vitamins when under stress, either physical or emotional, so it certainly won't hurt him and may help him perk up some.  And again, I'd keep a close eye on him.


Those were my thoughts exactly.


----------



## genuck (Jul 22, 2011)

The other goat got run over (on our property) and we had to put her down. I checked his temp(normal), eyelids (dark pink),  and gave him some electrolytes and baking soda. I was also thinking it could be the heat. I didn't want to freak out and start poking him with everything in the fridge. I locked him up with the boys in a different stall. He has been up and started walking up behind me and sticking his head between my legs again yesterday.

 I think he misses her. I know my LGD does a lot. I feel so bad for them  Thanks for letting me know I'm not crazy lol. At least not in this respect


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 22, 2011)

They do mourn. Last kidding season I had a doe have stillborn triplets while I was away from home and when I got back, all the does were standing over the babies and pushing at them and making pathetic little sounds. The whole doe herd was depressed and "off" and calling for the babies for a couple of days, and they even seemed more affectionate to the doe who lost the babies.


----------

